# A way to "push" programs to TivoDesktop or other TiVos



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

I currently discovered that, with my Series2 TiVos, and with TivoDesktop installed on my windows computer at home, I can download recorded shows from the TiVo(s) to the computer, and better still, browse directly to the computer from the TiVos (and therefore allow me to "offload" shows onto my computer, but still having the ability to get them back onto the TiVo to watch later).


That said, the only way to move recorded shows (and that includes between Series2 TiVos) is a "pull" method. In other words, if I have two TiVos, called Tivo1 and Tivo2, and Tivo1 has a show that I want to copy to Tivo2, I need to be on Tivo2 to "pull" it down. 

I'd love to see a way that I could "push" a show to somewhere else (be it another networked Series2 Tivo, or my computer running TivoDesktop), without going to where that "somewhere else" is. Not only that, but it'd be nice if the "push" included an option to delete after the push completed.


This way, I could push extra shows off to my computer (or my other TiVo) if my primary TiVo started to get full, to save for later. That gives me the ultimate in expandability, as I can always add hard drive space to my computer(s), and much easier than trying to add space to my TiVo.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

+1

I have always thought that this feature would be nice. I know you can set up something on the TiVo Desktop that will automatically download a certain show from one of the TiVos, but that doesn't always seem to work.


----------



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

brnscofrnld said:


> +1
> 
> I have always thought that this feature would be nice. I know you can set up something on the TiVo Desktop that will automatically download a certain show from one of the TiVos, but that doesn't always seem to work.


And if the problem is that I want to offload something (such as, say, a movie that I recorded), for later viewing, to recover some space on the TiVo, I'm out of luck....

Short of going to my computer (and TiVoDesktop), starting the transfer, checking periodically to see when it's done, and when it's finally done, THEN delete it from the TiVo.

It'd be a lot easier to just say "move this program to my computer and delete it when done" on the TiVo.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

Before i changed out computers due to a crash (currently using a temp lower performance computer) I was using Galleon instead of TiVoDesktop to transfer files to my computer. I apologize for not being able to provide the proper configurations in order to do this but essentially i was able to go into Galleon TTG/TTCB app from any of my 3 TiVos and select the shows I wanted to move to the computer and select them. Not only would it actually show ALL shows available from ALL TiVos in one place, but it would actually transfer quicker than TD would. I'm sure someone that currently has Galleon running would be able to provide the appropriate settings needed to do this.

And yes - I do know that this is a "workaround" and will only work to "push" the items to the computer but not to another TiVo


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

A 'push' method would be great.

But just so you know, there is a way to do this with TTG today - install Galleon.tv as zand94 suggests. One of the HME apps included is a TTG console. You're using HME on the TiVo to talk to Galleon on the PC, telling Galleon to then pull content off the TiVo to the PC. So you can do TTG from the TiVo without going to the PC.


----------

